# The Jungle Book 2016



## T-hug (Sep 16, 2015)

​
Looks like Disney is doing well with all of these live action adaptions.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 17, 2015)

I am very excited for this movie and got link of movie http://10starmovie.me/watch-the-jungle-book-2016-online.html

How many of you are excited for this movie?


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2015)

it has the _bare necessities_ to be a great movie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2015)

My younger brother used to watch the VHS of the disney catoon until the thing wore out. I am pretty sure however many years on this is I can still recite the entire script and probably with as perfect a timing as I ever get. Time I was I could probably have recreated the animation as well but things are slipping and I reckon I am only at about 80%
That said I do like the other takes on the jungle book and the book itself is... well there is a reason it is still known over a century later.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice! From cartoon version into human version (or live action)!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2015)

There have been a few live action versions already, AsPika2219. Some are even pretty good, I quite like the 1942 version even if it takes a more "the basic theme and runs with it" type approach.


Some seem to reckon it is copyright free but I have not been able to confirm that one.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 24, 2015)

Still not source friendly but hey I want to see it again.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 26, 2015)

That's right! Meanwhile, newest animation movie trailer - *THE ANGRY BIRDS MOVIE* is out right now! Released on year 2016!


----------



## Muffins (Sep 26, 2015)

Hope it's good. 

Kipling's work deserves a competent film translation.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 27, 2015)

CGI The Movie~


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> CGI The Movie~


Inorite? They really should have found actual gigantic talking animals instead of taking the cheap cop-out route


----------

